# Something a bit different



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Carniverious Garden


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

What type of plants are those? They look hungry.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Very cool, Gnat!


----------



## Phillyman (Dec 2, 2004)

That is a nice little terrarium. Do you keep that on your rack of shrimp tanks under the lights?


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey Gnat, those look great!
Are they a species of sundew?
What do you feed them?
I had some venus fly trap, but they died


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

There are 2 differnt types of the Sundew's, a few small Venus Fly Traps and a few mini Pitcher Plants all lined with Sphagum Moss. They are fed wingless fruit flies. Plan is to keep it on desk at work. I bought a lamp for it and mist it once a day with RO water.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

gnatster said:


> There are 2 differnt types of the Sundew's, a few small Venus Fly Traps and a few mini Pitcher Plants all lined with Sphagum Moss. They are fed wingless fruit flies. Plan is to keep it on desk at work. I bought a lamp for it and mist it once a day with RO water.


Hi Gnatster

Heh, now thats a spiffy idea. I have a small bog garden at my pond area thats home to a few Sundews (Here in South Africa we have a few beautiful Sundew Species) and Pitcher plants. They really enjoy our hot sun, the more the merrier it seems. Don't feed your VFT's too often or they will die, once every 2 months or so is adequate.

Thanks for sharing 

Kind Regards
Cameron


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

is that just a gold fish bowl? i love sundews, its so cool when they fold over on a fly or some poor bug. also what kinda lamp are you useing, i would like to do something like that, something other than my tanks and orchids


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

What did you use for soil?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Cool! I have a venus flytrap too, but I'd like to get a few others again.
There are a few good carniverous forums out there with reputable sources to buy them and get growing advice, etc.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

brad said:


> What did you use for soil?


50/50 mix of sphagnum peat and sand.

As much as I'd like to say I created this little garden I can't. This past Saturday's GWAPA meeting had a presentation for the guy that owns Carnivorous Plant Nursery http://carnivorousplantnursery.com.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

I was present at the GWAPA meeting where the presenter said, they must have RO, distilled, or rain water, without minerals. They grow in bogs, which is in running water, and the minerals are washed away. They deteriorate over time with mineral in the water, like in marshes with still water have lots of mineral water.

They must have high light and feed sparingly. 

And the venus fly traps must have a moving object in the trap for it to close and seal. Just closing on a dead insect; it's going to open and not digest. Must be movement to seal, and digest. Also the trap has about 3 attempts to close. After that, no more closings. Again feed sparingly. If you jiggle it and it closes without insect, and do this three times. The plant leaf will deteriorate and the plant goes dormant. Also he said those dying venus fly trap plants at stores, you can buy and the corn gets dormant; and it can be rejuenated. and he said it can be cut into pieces and they will sprout.

One of the sundews, he said, is low light and it can be grown indoors easily.

Mark


----------



## Alix (Feb 4, 2006)

My friend used to have those in her tank. Not submersed but just hanging on the side of the tank with the pot in the tabk and the leaves above. They lived and grew nicely for a year but then she changed the plastic pots to coconut halves and the plants died pretty soon after that. The water over here is very soft and clean, I guess not bad for these plants  Some even use regular tapwater for their reefs (I go RO just to be sure).


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm glad to hear that about the RO water being okay. I just bought a unit and was wondering if I could stop buying the distilled water for it.


----------

